# Cypripedium calceolus in flower



## ORG (May 26, 2009)

Not so far away from my home in the Achental *Cypripedium calceolus* started to come in flower.

Here the habitat. It is not so wellknow, so visitors are really rare.




















































Here another colourform






But not only the Cypris are wonderful, only 15 minutes with my bike I could find hundreds of this wonderful _*Iris sibirica*_






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Hera (May 26, 2009)

So pretty! And so lucky to have them nearby.


----------



## biothanasis (May 26, 2009)

WOW!!! They are both impressive!!! TY for sharing!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2009)

Nice dark petals, and it doesn't look swampy to get to. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## P-chan (May 26, 2009)

How beautiful! Your photos took my breath away....


----------



## Drorchid (May 26, 2009)

Pretty amazing! Thanks for sharing Olaf. I think Cypripedium calceolus used to be native to the Netherlands as well (at least in the province of Limburg) but I think it is extinct in nature there. How common is it still in Germany?

I am lucky that I now live in Minnesota, where we have 5 Cypripedium species that are native (C. parvifloruum, C. reginae, C. acaule, C. candidum, and C. arietinum). The first 2 are pretty common (if you know where to look). Cypripdium reginae is our state flower.

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2009)

Great to see the orchids in their native habitat. Thanks!


----------



## Jorch (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I love it, very dark color petals! lovely


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2009)

Wow! They sure are dark!


----------



## JeanLux (May 27, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> Pretty amazing! Thanks for sharing Olaf. I think Cypripedium calceolus used to be native to the Netherlands as well .... but I think it is extinct in nature there. ....
> Robert



same for Luxembourg unfortunately!!!

must be an exceptional place Olaf! very, very nice!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Olaf !!
Very nice


----------



## ORG (May 27, 2009)

Not far away from _Cypripedium calceolus_ I found also a lot of plants of _*Neottia nidus-avis*_.
Here some pictures of









































Today in the afternoon I will go to some other orchidhabitats near the big lake in my region, the Chiemsee.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2009)

Really, really cool Olaf! What does the foliage look like on the Neottia nidus-avis?


----------



## ORG (May 27, 2009)

This species has no foliage. You can see the whole plant here on a plate published in
Prof. Dr. Otto Wilhelm Thomé Flora von Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz 1885, Gera, Germany






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2009)

Thanx again.


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2009)

Cool!!! Very nice Olaf!!! Are those in a beech forest???

Slipperking, this species is a saprophytic plant and grows in deep shade, so there is no need for leaves...


----------



## CodPaph (May 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## ORG (May 27, 2009)

Dear Biothanasis,
the grow in a mixed forest with beech, spruce and fir.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2009)

Those are great finds Olaf.:clap::clap:

Very dark petals on the calciolus!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 28, 2009)

Lovely Cyps & Iris! I could spends...well, all summer really I guess...wandering around a forrest like that, just looking at all the wild flowers!


----------



## ORG (May 31, 2009)

Yesterday I tried to find _Cypripedium calceolus_ in another habitat. I had not so much luck, it was rainy and cold, and I found only 3 plants in flower.












The third plant was damaged






But beside the _Cypripedium _I found a lot *Cephalanthera longifolia* in flower.
See another thread
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=157544#post157544


Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (May 31, 2009)

again, nice show


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## musiclovertony (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh WOW these pictures are amazing! So gorgeous!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautiful flowers and lovely place you got there, Olaf. Must be wonderful to take a walk in there. Thanks for the pics. Just what I needed to start the day. :drool:


----------

